# did my wax go bad?



## Joshua2639 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a few air tight plastic buckets of unfiltered wax. I got them from a friend, they are the last few years of cappings. I opened one up and it had a lot of water on top and a slight smell of fermenting. I put some in my new solar wax melter, and it cam e out looking and smelling great. So I have two questions:

Is there any problems with this wax?

and, how can i dry it before storing it?

Josh


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

> Is there any problems with this wax?


I don't see any problems with the wax. If you don't want it, I'd be happy to take it off your hands. How do you plan to use it?



> and, how can i dry it before storing it?


If you put it through your solar wax melter, why is it wet?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

If cappings that have honey and water in them are stored for a while the honey water will ferment. I have purchased wax which had been left to ferment as cappings for a while before rendering and the wax is unusable for candles, due to the fermentation odor. It does not smell strongly until it is melted, then it is overpowering. It is OK for industrial uses. The wax is not "ruined", but the smell, depending how strong, may limit the uses.
Normal uncapping should not leave water in the wax. If water is used to wash the cappings they should be rendered in a timely manner so as not to allow fermentation.
Sheri


----------



## Joshua2639 (Apr 2, 2006)

Sorry for not getting back to my own post sooner...

I am using the wax for a variety of things including lip balm and candles. I guess I will have to be selective on what I use the wax for.

The wax that has been through the solar melter is not wet, its the wax that has been in a bucket for the last couple years without being filtered.

Thanks!


----------

